# atv side walk damage??



## vlc27 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quick question, I want to start going with a ATV and plow on my sidewalks. Does the plow do any major scratching or damage to them. I have 48 inch sidewalks to clear. thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We take trucks down walks

Dose this help lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my plow scratches very little.


----------



## vlc27 (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah, I think the truck answer will do it!!!! thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL no problem

I have watch dad back the Dump & Vbox down them too


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Minor thread hijack here.... ;~)

I've got a Japanese Minitruck (KEI truck) I just installed a 72" Blackline snow plow on it. The plow is raised/lowered with an electric linear actuator, so it has no float capabilities, and considerable down pressure. Will the steel blade mark up concrete side walks? Would some stiff rubber work? in place of the steel edge? Should I switch to a polyurethane edge? And where might I track some of that down in Canada, western Canada in particular?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

speedy;657955 said:


> Minor thread hijack here.... ;~)
> 
> I've got a Japanese Minitruck (KEI truck) I just installed a 72" Blackline snow plow on it. The plow is raised/lowered with an electric linear actuator, so it has no float capabilities, and considerable down pressure. Will the steel blade mark up concrete side walks? Would some stiff rubber work? in place of the steel edge? Should I switch to a polyurethane edge? And where might I track some of that down in Canada, western Canada in particular?


http://www.rubbercal.com/Poly_Blades.html Here you go, this is what I have and you cannot wear it out lol.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

speedy;657955 said:


> Minor thread hijack here.... ;~)
> 
> I've got a Japanese Minitruck (KEI truck) I just installed a 72" Blackline snow plow on it. The plow is raised/lowered with an electric linear actuator, so it has no float capabilities, and considerable down pressure. Will the steel blade mark up concrete side walks? Would some stiff rubber work? in place of the steel edge? Should I switch to a polyurethane edge? And where might I track some of that down in Canada, western Canada in particular?


I run a down pressure system on my Honda Foreman and I havent chipped up a sidewalk yet. you stray off the sidewalk into the yard and you can dig up some sod with it though. I know on my system it has a pressure sping with 3" of travel so there is some give/take to the system. How good a shape are the side walk? I due one that is nice and level the whole way and my other walk has some 1" up/downs from pad to pad which can cause me problems.

though the amount of weight I can put down on my blade is limited to the weight of the ATV

sublime out.

Pics of my set up on the ATV with Plow Pics thread 1st page


----------



## vlc27 (Nov 25, 2008)

the walks are in good shape and actually I just came home with a new atv and plow which is 54 inch. So we are going to definitely going to see how it goes. Thnaks


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

speedy;657955 said:


> Minor thread hijack here.... ;~)
> 
> I've got a Japanese Minitruck (KEI truck) I just installed a 72" Blackline snow plow on it. The plow is raised/lowered with an electric linear actuator, so it has no float capabilities, and considerable down pressure. Will the steel blade mark up concrete side walks? Would some stiff rubber work? in place of the steel edge? Should I switch to a polyurethane edge? And where might I track some of that down in Canada, western Canada in particular?


Speedy... the shoes on your plow should help prevent the actual blade from damaging the surfaces you're working on. On our current plow truck (same set-up as you), the blade is several millimeters above the surface with the actuator in the down position. A poly edge would certainly add some insurance, but I dont think you will have a problem if you're plowing at a reasonable speed. I've never heard of anyone reporting surface damage with the Blackline plows unless they were on gravel/softer surfaces and weren't using common sense.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

vlc27;658685 said:


> the walks are in good shape and actually I just came home with a new atv and plow which is 54 inch. So we are going to definitely going to see how it goes. Thanks


and you don't have pics posted yet? Your slipping.  What atv and plow did you buy?


----------

